# Final days before the big test!



## Sparky07 (Apr 10, 2012)

Just wanted to say good luck to all of the people taking the PE in just 2 days!

As this is my 2nd attempt taking the test I thought I would share 1 piece of advice that I have learned from the second round of studying. The exam questions are not complicated once you figure out what they are asking for. If your solution is becoming complicated, long, and tedious....you are probably doing it wrong, or are miss understanding what they are asking for. READ every problem CAREFULLY!

For those of you that are super stressed about the test, relax. What's the worst that can happen?

:wave2:

Good Luck everyone!


----------



## robertplant22 (Apr 10, 2012)

Sparky07,

How similar are the NCEES sample questions to the real deal. I've read from others in the forum that they very similar; since you seem to ahve taken it not to long ago, I was wondering if you could share your opinion.

Thanks!


----------



## Sparky07 (Apr 10, 2012)

I would say they are very similar. I thought the questions were slightly harder on the actual exam, but not much.


----------



## EAM85 (Apr 11, 2012)

This is my second attempt also. I think I will use today to make sure all of my books are tabbed and have no loose papers in them. Tomorrow I'll buy my lunch and pack my bags for Friday. Overall tomorrow should be a relaxing day.


----------



## Nittany_Lion (Apr 11, 2012)

Sparky07 said:


> Just wanted to say good luck to all of the people taking the PE in just 2 days!
> 
> As this is my 2nd attempt taking the test I thought I would share 1 piece of advice that I have learned from the second round of studying. The exam questions are not complicated once you figure out what they are asking for. If your solution is becoming complicated, long, and tedious....you are probably doing it wrong, or are miss understanding what they are asking for. READ every problem CAREFULLY!
> 
> ...









Good points...also start with the easy ones first....


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 11, 2012)

Good luck to all the test-takers out there! Stay focused and determined. After all, this is what you have been preparing for for months on end. Thought I would post a few previous threads on the final week before the exam and what others were doing to prepare. There is also a link to a thread with a very detailed checklist for exam day. Some good suggestions there. :thumbs:

Checklist Thread

Week of the Exam - Oct 2011

Week of the Exam - Apr 2011


----------



## CntrSnr2001 (Apr 12, 2012)

good luck to all of us!!!


----------



## Wildsoldier PE (Apr 12, 2012)

Good Luck!!!


----------



## nmh0408 (Apr 12, 2012)

Good Luck.


----------



## cdcengineer (Apr 13, 2012)

Good luck sparky's


----------

